
Dealing with the problem of moon dust - soundsop
http://www.sciencecodex.com/nasas_dirty_secret_moon_dust
======
nazgulnarsil
"The dust was so abrasive that it actually wore through three layers of
Kevlar-like material on Jack's boot,"

they talk about this in Kim Stanley Robinson's Mars trilogy.

------
iamwil
I wonder how well moon dust sandpaper would work.

